# What's your favorite brand of snowplow ?



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, I know we all have our favorite brands of plows. Here's a great opportunity to let us know what brand ? What makes it a standout ? And with every brand there's a downside, a bad point. So lets here about . It will make us all a little better shoppers and a little better prepared come game day! Also might win a few brand loyalists to your camp.Lol
I'll start I guess. I've only used three brands. Meyer , Western , and now a Boss. The Meyer was a old E47 so I won't rate that one. But I have a 8.5 uni-mount and that thing is ol'reliable . Only complaint is I sure burn up the solenoids/ switch's. The Boss is 9.2 V. Awesome plow. It's heavy and of course can scoop and v so it cuts the time in about a third. I don't like the spring return. I haven't had any problems,but I like the idea of being able to back drag and just the :salute:control of two way hydraulics.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

out of the one plows that i have had i would have to say boss is my favorite


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

2006 Blizzard 810 pre- DD. replaced cutting edge once$$$ No problems besides losing some funtions one time because of 
not keeping plug greased.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I like my western but if I ever bought new = BOSS


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Leigh,what's DD?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Douglas Dynamics(fisher-western) bought blizzard a couple years ago and screwed around with design


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

been happy with western , never had a problem that i didnt see coming or expect


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Warn Snow Plows.


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

boss all the way!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Leigh, Oh that's right. I remember that . A friend is a Big Blizzard fan and he was telling me that back then. Don't forget the goods and bad's. That's gonna be helpful.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the stainless. I wouldn't mind trying a Fisher V plow. We've got a new Fisher dealer in the area to.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Boss all the way


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well I own fisher, western, arctic, boss, blizzard, and had a meyer

Plowing wise as an operator, I like the blizzard 810 the best.

HOWEVER

As also the mechanic, I hate the thing. Its the most finicky tempermental plow I have ever seen. So many electrical components and so many "little things" that can go wrong that render the plow useless.

As far as the other trucks though, they are all straight blades. So they all plow the same to me.
One truck has a boss vplow which is nice. 

Not quite the efficiency as the blizzard, but handy to have.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

WESTERN Absolutely ! They are just plain simple, dependable and inexpensive to repair when needed. I've owned Western manual angle (way back when ) then 2 Meyers, E-47's, to sloooowww. Then 1 Western 9-0 straight blade and 1 Western V plow ( both fantastic ). After that a Blizzard 810SS, too expensive on every part needed to repair and too complicated, its a plow. Sold every thing except the last 2 westerns which now hook up to the Kubota.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Only owned one plow so far, Western. I hear good things about efficiency of the Boss V plows, yet the nearest Boss dealer seems to lack people skills. He also "used" to sell Western plows as well. I went there for parts and after I left he tore the Western Plow sign off the exterior of his building. Whole time I was in there he tried to get me to buy a new Boss and junk the Western plow. I was only in there for fluid and a motor gasket. I may have caught him on a bad day, but never know. I left without the fluid or the gasket and never stopped in there again for anything. However I might think about buying a Boss V, but not from that guy...lol.

Matt


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Only way to go is with a Boss, in my opinion.


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Only thing I have ever used is my Meyer straight with a E60 pump. Its not bad, but don't have any other experiance so my opinion is no good.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

been running meyer for a long time. would change brands unless i was buying a use vblade
best addon was plow wings . i know alot ***** about meyer but havnt had problem and easy to fix


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys,thanks for all the input, and every opinion matters. Keep it coming this will really help evry1 in making important decisions.It could even make the make-or-break difference in a new owner operators business.Cool Guys,and Merry CHRISTmas And the old E-47 was Sloooow.Lol


----------



## te snow (Jan 16, 2009)

*Favorite Plow*

I haven't had much experience with other plows other then Hiniker but Western is still my favorite. We have four Hinikers at work and still prefer to use the Western or Skid Steer to clear snow.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I like all the direct lift plows...boss, blizzard (never used one), snoway, and hiniker.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Hell I don't even own one and I know it's Ebling's 16 foot rear model.


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

one thing i like about the Western plows are the mounting frames. western's are "low profile" compared to the boss. that boss mounting is gi-normous and so visible when the plow is not mounted.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I've run, westerns, meyers, and boss. Boss takes my vote any day. The hookup is such a breeze, the hydros are super fast. I also like the stacking ability of the Boss compared to the Western and Meyer. I also like the direct lift option. The biggest key thing in having a favorite plow is dealer support, and Boss sure has delivered that to me!


----------



## SnoGoose (Nov 30, 2009)

It seems that anyone that has tried a Blizzard, would say Blizzard is the one. I've had Western, Meyers and Blizzard, and honestly, the Blizzard 810 does move twice the snow that an 8' straight plow does. Don't gripe about the price, I went from making $1200-$1500 per snowfall to around $3000 per snowfall that pays for the extra hydraulics pretty quickly. I guess if you are just doing driveways or small lots, it wouldn't matter, but I do a variety of different sizes of lots and I will never plow with anything else. As far as down time, I have my original Blizzard, fully functioning, sitting in the back of the garage, ready to go if my primary breaks, It hasn't moved in three years, (knocking on wood now)


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

boss then western. used a western and had to wait for it to go up all the way. i used a boss and it flew boss has my vote and western for second vote.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I have used one (810) once and it was fast.I 
went from my straight blade and used my buddies blizzard and it was a whole lot faster.I just bought me a Boss 9'2 and I was trying to decide which way to go . A Blizzard or a V.I chose a V for my applications simply because I have had some sub drives that are long and narrow. The V works good for that and still can contain.Other wise I may have bought a Blizzard. One question .Has anyone known anyone running the new MeyerV2? It's a really good built plow,but wondered how it performed?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

7'6'' meyers because it leaves so much more work for me


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

out of all the plows i have used. ill list from my favorite to least.

1: fisher
2: boss
3: curtis
4: snoway
5: western
6: meyer (diamond)
7: blizzard

currently looking to replace my unimount with a boss V xt


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Western for me. They are tough, reliable, proven, easy to get parts for, easy to work on... The list go's on. Not to mention the place i work for runs all Western. If my plow happens to break down i will just pull into the shop and pick up another one. I don't have to worry about mine until after the storm.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

nekos;926025 said:


> Western for me. They are tough, reliable, proven, easy to get parts for, easy to work on... The list go's on. Not to mention the place i work for runs all Western. If my plow happens to break down i will just pull into the shop and pick up another one. I don't have to worry about mine until after the storm.


Western for me. They are tough, reliable, proven, easy to get parts for, easy to work on... The list go's on. Could not say it better than that.! The Western 9'-0" on the Kubota is on its second life. It's first 10 years was hanging on the front of a one ton truck. Bet it'll go another 10.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

fisher all the way for a pick up my old 8 ft on a mm2 headgear with a belt drive pump is fantastic i try it on a empty industrial lot wenh we got 10 inches to see its capacity and its fantastic stack snow higher ther the top of my pick up so far i only got residential small drive

on hevier equipement look athttp://www.w-cote.com/ drive a tri axel dump truck with one of these once to clear a grocy store lot great stuff


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Ive git an older 7.5 lt (3-4 yrs old)

I think its great! 
I dont hear great things about the newer ones though.

I think my next plow will be A Boss. I cant believe how may good things Im hearing about them,

8 footer & hopefully with a set of wings.

Used to have a nold western & that was ok, but it was old.

I was thinking about going with the Arctic Poly,,,,, but I think I;ll stick with the BOSS when I buy again.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

My favorite plow is the shop that provides the best support for the equipment. How far I have to drive-people skills-product knowledge-willing to stay on the problem until it is fixed if required. Have owned Fisher straight blades-EZV-and now Diamond.


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Boss 9'6 v xt
2. 8' Western ultramount


Blizzard has alot of problems
Meyer is ok
Fisher is old school
Curtis junk


Skidsteer Push boxs rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce:yow!:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Lightningllc;926453 said:


> Fisher is old school


How???????


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

FISHER # 1....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;926539 said:


> FISHER # 1....


Matson that plow doesnt seem old school to me LOL


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well... I would have to say BOSS, because ours is less than one year old... But we really liokee our Western... Its hard to compare a plow from 09 to one from 03...


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used western, boss and blizzard.

For a V plow i would go with the boss V over the western any day of the week never had any problems with the boss v's the westerns seemed the hoses were always getting pinched, silinoids were going out PITA.

If i were going to buy a new streight blade it would get a blizzard. 

Just bought a new boss V-XT this year, I went back and forth all summer long between the 8611LP and the boss, went with the boss once i got a few long drives that drift really bad again next year when we get our new dump truck we will be putting blizzard on it, they can move so much snow so fast..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have only owned Fishers but I have used other plows and Fisher is my favorite. Boss trip edge is a close 2nd.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

meyer















SIKE


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey , been plowing since 1986 had fisher and Diamond , now run 9' 2" Boss V Poly and 8' 2" Boss V and 
two 6.5' Meyers and one 7.5 ' Meyer , pumps vary e47,e57 and e60. 

Love the Boss V's Cuz i can do a wide open lot then slip in between some parked cars then back out into open lots then thru some Bank drivethrus then back to open lots. try that with a blizzard 8-10.
I think the most important thing is to know / have a reliable dealer that has parts on shelves that you need. (this can be challenging) Meyers are ez to fix and boss have given me minimal problems . Meyers were goin downhill think they have gotten better.

also learn what things/parts people have problems with and stock up on those items.

Electrical problems can mostly be blamed on poor maintenance / Lazyness

Visually inspect all pins and welds , etc occassionally


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Mackman;926610 said:


> Matson that plow doesnt seem old school to me LOL


Ok that xls plow looks like a winner, But the fisher I tried was slow and wiring seemed cheap, boss wiring and mount is the best, Ive bent the ultramounts on one of my trucks and unimounts plow frame breaks and bends with michigans wet snow.


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

I've only used Meyer. Have a 6'6" on a S10 and a 8'6" on a Chevy 3500... Never had a single problem with either. Started off just plowing for family and myself so I wanted something cheap and got both plows for less than 1k together. Paid $400 for the 6.6 and $600 for the 8.6.

Just recently started plowing commercially and am really looking into the Hiniker 9000 V... Still looking for reviews though, was hoping someone here would be running it. Also liking the Meyer V2 but everywhere I look says stay away from Meyer. Very torn between the two although I'm leaning towards Hiniker.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I have 2 western straight blades, 2 meyers straights, & Boss RT1, RT2, & RT3 v blades.
My vote goes to BOSS


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Salty dog;927269 said:


> Hey , been plowing since 1986 had fisher and Diamond , now run 9' 2" Boss V Poly and 8' 2" Boss V and
> two 6.5' Meyers and one 7.5 ' Meyer , pumps vary e47,e57 and e60.
> 
> Love the Boss V's Cuz i can do a wide open lot then slip in between some parked cars then back out into open lots then thru some Bank drivethrus then back to open lots. try that with a blizzard 8-10.
> ...


You said,about finding out what parts are the problems and that's one of the things I hope this thread will help us find.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Boss plows are king cant wait to try a V-plow next year


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Meyers all the way.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

V-Plow, Boss all the way.
Straight Blade, Love all 3 of my Snoways.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

dannyslawn;928766 said:


> Meyers all the way.


So far 1 vote for meyer LOL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Bossman, You'll love the V-blade and never want to use a straight blade again. Lol


----------



## yamahartx (Dec 24, 2009)

I like my Snoway with Down Pressure (DP). HDW - heavy duty all steel construction.

Large exposed mount, but didnt cut a thing putting it on my truck. Wiring was simple, plug and go for the headlights and hard wire too the turn signals. Seperate power cord. Finding any electrical issues will be a snap with this one.

Like the cordless controller, Mounting is a easy, frame construction is heavy duty, all around nice unit.


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had Western Cable plows when i was a teenager new to the game. Those plow have put a bad taste in my mouth about western, but all i here are good things.
I owned a sno-way 9 ft w/down pressure. Plastic broke, i thought plastic is dum for a snow plow.
Now i run Meyer E-60, parts are everyware, easy to fix.
Thinking about buying a V- plow, Boss or Sno-way, i have seen a meyer V


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep, I remember those !!! Both Meyer's and the Westerns from the mid 70's.Lol The cables would freeze up or the linkage. In fact I plowed with a 72'cj not that long ago with a cable controlled system and my Dad had those plows.
The Westerns are really reliable and easy to repair aswell. Hey how do you like that 5.4 for plowing?


----------



## Flawless (Aug 5, 2009)

Its a great truck to plow with, 2.5" lift with mud tires is real nice. Air lift system for lots of salt. The engines manfolds blew out so i put headers on it. I swear its makeing the same exhaust leak noise again. Maybe the valves, run thicker oil? Then the tranny went out at 90k. Engine is kinda a dog. Overall good plow truck


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my boss plows. Quick and easy to use. My first plow was a fisher which i loved, but when i bought a new truck and it was time to decide on a plow i looked at where the dealer was. Fisher dealer was 30 minutes away, boss dealer 10. If something breaks during a storm that i can't fix i want to have a dealer nearby. When it comes down to it fisher, boss, western, etc... all make a good product that will get the job done. Might as well use one close by that will treat you right.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the Boss man.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Haven't tried all the brands, but it's Blizzard for me. That 8611 pushes.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Western all the way


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

I started with a 7.5 western, not a bad plow but was pretty beat up when i got it and it broke down alot. 

My second plow was a blizzard, 7600 LT, one of the first ones they came out with. 
its seen about 5 winters and havent had any major issues until now. 
It's very sturdy, doesnt shake around while driving, very responsive and fast moving. (then again its a light unit). but really quick & easy to hook up to as well.

We just bought a new truck that came with a fisher 8ft. 2011, storm chaser. 
I thought Id be more impressed but unfortunately not. 
Havent really had much time to use it this season, but I do find its very shaky, wobbles & almost seems lose. It makes alot of creaking noise while raising. 
Finally, when moving it left or right, when you decide to stop the blade while turning, its a very hard stop, pretty much shakes the truck. 

not sure if it needs a good service? but its going in next week. 

I gotta say, hands down, best plow for me til now has to be the Blizzard. 
I wish they made aftermarket extension wings for it. 
Only cons I can think of are : The light harness is flimsy especially at the pin, 
and the plow itself rusts out pretty quick, very noticeable.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The fisher has seen a lot of use if it is that wobbly and loose. They all make the creaking noise while raising. And because of the pin slack, it shakes the truck when it stops angling. This is normal for well used fishers. You will find that it is a rugged plow.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisher. They have been making plows since christ was a cowboy. They work.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

As much as this guy is a Fisher fanboy, hes right. All older Fishers do that. If it has the 2 plug system, you can program in "Soft Stop". It really shouldn't creak, and it shouldn't be that loose. Should replace and grease the pins. My 8 year old MM2 doesn't creak, and it has little to no play in the A-Frame.


----------



## Perma Scapes (Dec 1, 2013)

The fisher plow is a 2011 model, it was installed new when the truck was purchased. 

MM2. 
Its got 3 plugs however. (Ive never read anyone mention 3 plug model)

Im 100% positive that it didnt get worked last winter as the truck was for sale and I kept my eye on it since then. was over priced. 

The previous owner got one good winter out of it if Im not mistaken. 

I really have to get it looked at asap. 
Last thing, when lowering the plow to the ground, she drops really really fast and hard. 
I heard that the quill can be adjusted

Not sure of where the quill is located. 

"new to fisher"


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

There is a screw on the back side of the pump, turn it in slowly to adjust the drop speed.


----------



## CurbKilla (Aug 10, 2011)

I run meyer 7.5 with e60 fast simple and cheap. I don't think I would buy the same brand new. They keep changing designs and it is confusing. I sold some meyer plow truckside frames (expensive) to a guy that was very knowledgeable about all plows and designs and he told me boss was cheap and fisher was the best. I would try any brand for the right price. Think the Hiniker scoop plow looks simple and efficient.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

CurbKilla;1673990 said:


> I run meyer 7.5 with e60 fast simple and cheap. I don't think I would buy the same brand new. They keep changing designs and it is confusing. I sold some meyer plow truckside frames (expensive) to a guy that was very knowledgeable about all plows and designs and he told me boss was cheap and fisher was the best. I would try any brand for the right price. Think the Hiniker scoop plow looks simple and efficient.


Fisher is the best. He is right.


----------



## Perma Scapes (Dec 1, 2013)

seeing as so many people consider Fisher to be the best plows, I guess I'll keep mine and try it out this season. 

I hope I like it as much as I do my Blizzard.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I won't try to sell you on any plow. Truth is today there are several plow manufacturers and all are way better than the old plows say 30 or even 20 years ago and the job still got done. Do your homework, find the +/- of each plow, know your niche , go demo a plow on the lot. Most reputable dealers are able to do that. Most of the opinions like anything else come down to a "brand religion"or brand loyalty which most of the time is based on topography, and familiarity to one brand. Let's go plowing!


----------



## Perma Scapes (Dec 1, 2013)

I really wanna push some snow !!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

western without a doubt


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Western has treated me well, I will stick to them.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

HEStufrthnnails;1674091 said:


> I won't try to sell you on any plow. Truth is today there are several plow manufacturers and all are way better than the old plows say 30 or even 20 years ago and the job still got done. Do your homework, find the +/- of each plow, know your niche , go demo a plow on the lot. Most reputable dealers are able to do that. Most of the opinions like anything else come down to a "brand religion"or brand loyalty which most of the time is based on topography, and familiarity to one brand. Let's go plowing!


100% agree. Thank you.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1673353 said:


> As much as this guy is a Fisher fanboy, hes right. All older Fishers do that. If it has the 2 plug system, you can program in "Soft Stop". It really shouldn't creak, and it shouldn't be that loose. Should replace and grease the pins. My 8 year old MM2 doesn't creak, and it has little to no play in the A-Frame.


No to start an argument but mine has creaked since the day I bought it new. Greased the pins, no difference. Still creaks when I raise it. I've gotten used to it but it helps to turn the radio up too 

And for the record Fisher is the best!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My fisher 10' mc creaks like a mattress in a "*&^%house " on payday. Big heavy plow, think the pump and motor are screaming out "help us"! Been running since new in 2006 and have only needed to replace the motor once.We also run 3 boss v's and a 2005 blizzard 810. If you take care of them you'll get years of good service out of most brands of plows.


----------

